# Ghost shrimp longevity



## jamie (Feb 20, 2013)

Have 3 shrimp in my tank. They’re going on 10 years now. Most info I can find seems to be a few years tops. Anyone else experience this? Pretty sure they’re ghost shrimp and they’re not breeding.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

*shrimp*

As far as your photo, I think that is an Amano shrimp? I have some of these too and some are quite long lived, some of mine going on over 5 - maybe 7 or 8 years old, I can't really remember.

I have had ghost shrimp in the past, but they were more notable as less an algae eater and more a scrap leftover eater. They seemed to have more of the front legs modified closer to that of the macrobrachium shrimp - that is longer and more claw like.

Nice shrimp photo!


----------



## jamie (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey thanks. Think it is an Amano. The size, the dots. They live longer apparently.


----------



## flyingmomo (Jul 6, 2017)

*shrimp*



jamie said:


> Hey thanks. Think it is an Amano. The size, the dots. They live longer apparently.


Yeah as far as I know, ghost shrimps don't have dots on their sides and their body is more elongated with a bit more pointy head. Amanos get big and fun


----------

